# p24 HAS PASSED ITS END-OF-LIFE DATE.



## morteng (Jan 18, 2017)

```
uname  -a
FreeBSD hostnamemorten 10.2-RELEASE-p24 FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE-p24 #0: Sat Oct 22 01:03:53 UTC 2016     [email]root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
#freebsd-update  fetch
root@hostnamemorten:/home/morten # freebsd-update  fetch
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.2-RELEASE from update.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system...

Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 10.2-RELEASE-p28.

WARNING: FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE-p24 HAS PASSED ITS END-OF-LIFE DATE.
Any security issues discovered after Sun Jan  1 01:00:00 CET 2017
will not have been corrected.
```

Please help, what can I do?    
2) 
there are more problems:   `pkg  upgrade`

# this goes terrible southm it ends up with  :

```
FreeBSD repository update completed. 25837 packages processed.
Checking for upgrades (490 candidates):  82%


Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:

Number of packages to be installed: 31
Number of packages to be upgraded: 411
Number of packages to be reinstalled: 78

The process will require 481 MiB more space.
506 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: 

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/523] Upgrading xproto from 7.0.28 to 7.0.31...
[1/523] Extracting xproto-7.0.31:   0%/usr/local/lib/libpkg.so.3: Undefined symbol "utimensat"
root@hostnamemorten:/home/morten #
```

#  please help: what can I do?


----------



## Sevendogs (Jan 18, 2017)

I believe your FreeBSD version is now unsupported. Here is a link: https://www.freebsd.org/releases/ I don't know if that is the explanation for your other issues but the release itself is definitely end of life.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jan 18, 2017)

morteng You have to upgrade and re-install all your packages. You can read instructions in  The Handbook. Also, there is a nice little synopsis here: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/59158/#post-338899 (Yes, I've been in your situation. lol)


----------



## ASX (Jan 18, 2017)

OJ said:


> morteng You have to upgrade and *re-install all your packages*.



This is required if upgrading to the next *major* version (11.x) but is not if upgrading from 10.2 to 10.3.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2017)

In this case I would recommend reinstalling all packages though. This is due to some minor kernel changes that happened in 10.3. Not strictly necessary but it won't hurt.


----------



## Dexuan Cui (Jan 23, 2017)

I got the same issue in a fresh 10.2 installation:

```
# pkg install ifstat
...
Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/1] Installing ifstat-1.1_5...
[1/1] Extracting ifstat-1.1_5:   0%/usr/local/lib/libpkg.so.3: Undefined symbol "utimensat"
```

Finally `pkg-static install ifstat` worked for me.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2017)

FreeBSD 10.2 is End-of-Life: https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## Dexuan Cui (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks for the reminder! 
Yeah, I know 10.2 is EOL, but I have to use it temporarily to debug some issue.


----------

